# T-Jets at the Beach race report



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Excellent crowd for today's racing action in Virginia Beach, with our version of the Fray style T-Jet. Bubba had an ultra lightweight Nardo that wowed the crowd and dominated the competition. The best racing of the day was the B Main, with James Kennedy winning it but the guys kept it really close. It was great to see so many second generation racers come back for this race. It made for a full house, and everyone got enough racing for the day...that a second class was not run. 
Our patented full pictorial race report is here:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-23-13.html ...race sheets will be scanned in tomorrow.

Next event is April 20th, Modifieds at Stonegate Motor Speedway in Chesapeake, Virginia.
Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/jerrys.html

May 11th is the 6th Annual Thunder Cup sponsored by Wizzard High Performance, also in Chesapeake on
Dan Mueller's 6 lane speed palace: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Brian's just released video of the race..too funny!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO2FAskBYCU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like you guys had fun like that track too thanks for the video like that too. Keep On Racin Boys! Thanks Brian


----------

